# 300 workout



## alexvega (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi people, i was thinking about this type of training program,
what do u can say abou it.?

thanks


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

First off what is it?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 20, 2007)

?


----------



## vanessa5691 (Mar 20, 2007)

its from the new movie "300"... Gerard Butlers workout, the leading actor/

LOL i just saw it on yahoo news. apparently everyones looking it up: The Killer Workout - Yahoo! Buzz Log


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah I saw that earlier today. Crazy shit. I've seen nothing like it before.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

So I guess what its saying is your doing 300 reps per workout? If that right I say this is garbage. Of course depending on your goals? If your goals are things such as lbm, power, strength, then doing 300 reps is way out there. If you are doing 300 reps with like 25% of your 1rm and simply doing it for cardio reasons then ok, if you like, but I wouldnt waste my time. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 20, 2007)

check out the program, obviously thats job is for get endurancee , strenght and good fit.

but here my question is 

have you ever done thats kind of workout?

thanks


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

I have not, hence the question: "What is it?".

Write your own program out that suits your needs. Dont do something that is by another template.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 20, 2007)

Source



> Either way, it's the reason Butler enlisted the help of Mark Twight, a former world-class mountain climber who, based on personal experience, believes in training as if your life depends on it. In fact, Twight would argue that a good workout should make you feel almost queasy upon hearing what lies ahead. For example, to hasten Butler's mind-body transformation, he created what he calls the "300-rep Spartan workout." (Trust us, 100 reps is plenty hard.) (*2) It goes like this: Without resting between exercises, Butler performs 25 pullups, 50 deadlifts with 135 pounds, 50 pushups, 50 jumps on a 24-inch box, 50 floor wipers (*3), 50 single-arm clean-and-presses using a 36-pound kettle bell, and 25 more pullups. All this, in addition to utilizing other unconventional yet equally taxing training methods, such as tire flipping and gymnastics-style ring training. Sound like hell? It is. In fact, upon receiving his marching orders for a Spartan workout, one of Butler's costars told Twight, "It feels like you just killed my dog."



 looks intense.  Seems it was ... 



> Of course, the downside to an extreme transformation is just that -- it's extreme. Case in point: During production, Butler would often train with Twight, train with LiCastro, and then do his sword-and-shield work for hours on end. As a result, every joint in his 6'2'' body ached by the time he set down his shield for the last time. And at some point along the way, he became overtrained, a state in which the stress of training has surpassed the body's ability to recover fully from it. (*4) As a result, once filming wrapped, Butler stopped working out as abruptly as he'd started. Understandably, his body -- and mind -- needed a break. But the upshot was that his no-holds-barred training regimen turned into an equally hard-to-shake layoff, one that would last 8 months. Neither approach is healthy long term.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 20, 2007)

I do dropsets of each excercise that goes 12-8-6 in my push/pull/legs routine. I typically do five different excercises and then cardio. So thats 5 excerises x 26 reps per excercise = 130 total reps. 

I agree the 300 workout seems like more of an endurance or overall conditioning. Reminds me of high school football workouts.


----------



## winger (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is a video click here.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

I think it's safe to assume these guys were on testosterone while they were overtraining for 8 months.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I think it's safe to assume these guys were on testosterone while they were overtraining for 8 months.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

Double D said:


>



Seriously, you don't get that big in 8 months without help.


I'm sure even P-funk agrees with this assessment.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh I agree with you completely!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

Actually now that I think about it...

They were probably on an 8 month log cycle of mutiple compounds.


And they aren't including his hypertrophy training.  You don't get that big with 135, or bodyweight pullups.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

Gym Jones - Knowledge - "300"


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

The Giant has no legs!


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

???300??? 
25x Pull-up + 
50x Deadlift @ 135# + 
50x Push-up + 
50x Box Jump @ 24??? box + 
50x Floor Wiper @ 135# (one-count) + 
50x KB Clean and Press @ 36# (KB must touch floor between reps) + 
25x Pull-up 
300 reps total 



Thought that was interesting. I am not a fan of taking a simple template and running with it. You have to make adjustments that fit your goals. And by saying I want to do the 300 program I think is kinda silly.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe a person is to deconditioned to do it and doesnt even know it. Which happens with alot of programs people do.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

I could do the 300 program minus the 25 pullups at the end and beggining.  I could maybe get 20 chins BW, fuck 25 "pullups."

The rest is easy.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

I think it would definitly test your endurance, but for strength and hypertrophy I highly doubt it will do anything for that.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

So, in closing, the only way these guys could have gotten that big was by doing high doses of test, maybe some HGH.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

And probably not that program at all!


----------



## winger (Mar 20, 2007)

If the t.v. adds 15 lbs and you come in lean, it is all an illusion.
I heard they photoshoped a guys abs in frame by frame on The 300.
With photoshop, you need no gear.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Seriously, you don't get that big in 8 months without help.
> 
> 
> I'm sure even P-funk agrees with this assessment.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 20, 2007)

waoooooooooooooo
it`s intersting ;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2007)

I love that... What exactly is the point of deadlifting blindfolded? Is that supposed to make it harder or more effective?


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2007)

Well the clearly state they never did the same workout twice, so that was either just a test as stated in the article or just one of the workouts they did.

What is the difference between a chin up and a pullup?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I love that... What exactly is the point of deadlifting blindfolded? Is that supposed to make it harder or more effective?


Maybe something to do with balance?


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone of you actually read it, or are you just spitting bullshit?

The 300 workout (yes, workout, _not_ program) was done as a test at the end once and once only. 

They didn't even train for 8 months. They trained for 8 weeks. Butler's recovery took 8 weeks. That emphasizes the points about steroid use though.



> In the end Vincent Regan shed 40 pounds in eight weeks, and took his deadlift from less than bodyweight (205) to more than double-bodyweight (355). He could pull 85% of 1RM blindfolded and recite Shakespeare in the midst of the toughest training session. Andrew Pleavin trained with us for just five weeks. He increased his maximum number of pull-ups from 6 to 23, rowed 500m in 1:25.6 and 5000m in 18:12, and he finished ???300??? in 18:11.


Steroids.

Snyder says they didn't fotoshop anything. They did airbrush all the actors' abs though.


----------



## luisfigo_benfic (Mar 21, 2007)

> I love that... What exactly is the point of deadlifting blindfolded? Is that supposed to make it harder or more effective?


My guess is so they dont know how much they're lifting, sometimes you work harder not noticing the weight.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 21, 2007)

some one , can post any  example, please, in the web site . it have a training prog , but i don`t know how to make it.
thanks 

welcome to CostaRica


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 21, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I love that... What exactly is the point of deadlifting blindfolded? Is that supposed to make it harder or more effective?



It makes it 13373r.


----------



## Billie7 (Mar 21, 2007)

alexvega said:


> Hi people, i was thinking about this type of training program,
> what do u can say abou it.?
> 
> thanks



I think it's a great Idea!  I just recently started with the tire flipping and doing lots more pullups!   They really did some interesting stuff to train for that movie.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 21, 2007)

alexvega said:


> Hi people, i was thinking about this type of training program,
> what do u can say abou it.?
> 
> thanks



haha 300 wasn't a "workout"
It was a training philosiphy based on mark twight


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 21, 2007)

Mind you, the training used for 300 is designed for fitness, _not_ bodybuilding. It's supposed to get you athletic and lean, not muscular or big.


----------



## Billie7 (Mar 21, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Mind you, the training used for 300 is designed for fitness, _not_ bodybuilding. It's supposed to get you athletic and lean, not muscular or big.



True, but I think you can gain a bit of strength too!   The tire flippin is definitely going to help build strength....and it's fun!..


----------



## DontStop (Mar 21, 2007)

yah as soon as i saw the movie i looked up the trainer. 
I think his training philosiphy and beliefs are brilliant.
He doesnt belive in no pain workouts...he says you'll do whatever you can to "complete the task at hand"


----------



## Gordo (Mar 21, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I love that... What exactly is the point of deadlifting blindfolded? Is that supposed to make it harder or more effective?



Proprioceptive training?  
The Missing Link


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't do a workout someone else did just because they look good.  That's all I have to say.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 21, 2007)

ok  but i need to see some exercise example please, helpme-

thanks


welcome to CostaRica


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Mind you, the training used for 300 is designed for fitness, _not_ bodybuilding. It's supposed to get you athletic and lean, not muscular or big.



Gee, I am pretty sure thats been said a few times in a round about way. 

Besdies why would anyone ever want to do something with a blind fold on? Maybe its just me, but in everyday life I dont spend much of it blindfolded. Personally I think it is dumb to even consider a workout such as this. Why not design your own? Templates were made and designed for others with others goals in mind. The best workout is one you make for yourself to help correct the muscle imbalances you may have and to achieve the goals you have set for yourself, not the goals others set for themselves through a workout they made up.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Gee, I am pretty sure thats been said a few times in a round about way.
> 
> Besdies why would anyone ever want to do something with a blind fold on? Maybe its just me, but in everyday life I dont spend much of it blindfolded. Personally I think it is dumb to even consider a workout such as this. Why not design your own? Templates were made and designed for others with others goals in mind. The best workout is one you make for yourself to help correct the muscle imbalances you may have and to achieve the goals you have set for yourself, not the goals others set for themselves through a workout they made up.



It was a test, not a workout


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Well then thats what I get for not reading it the entire way through.


----------



## alexvega (Jun 10, 2007)

heyyyyyyyyyy. here iàm .

sorry but this weekend , i was rented the movie. 

exellent movie. intersting. amazin.
the sphartan were unbelievable..soldiers .

fuck up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the 300 program. 


jejeje mawara mofol .¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 10, 2007)

Did you have to bump this thread for that...


----------



## alexvega (Jun 10, 2007)

*mm*



Witchblade said:


> Did you have to bump this thread for that...


 

Yes, it`s my personal opinion about this workout.

ahhh, sorry im from latin america. my native language is spanish.
but at least i can say and write .


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 10, 2007)

That's cool, but where exactly is the opinion?


----------



## alexvega (Jun 10, 2007)

*nnn*



danzik17 said:


> That's cool, but where exactly is the opinion?


 
Ask the guy who write before of you.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jun 10, 2007)

If they did a different workout everyday, there's no way to duplicate it...and it would be silly to try.


----------

